# Rommel - Another AKC STAR Puppy Graduate



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

A few weeks ago Bash (GypsyGhost) passed his AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy test. Well today Rommel did it in grand fashion too. I didn't think he would because Stay is not his favorite command. I know a lot of you have dogs with multiple titles, but for me this was something special. Rommel generally has the attention span of a gnat. 

Anyway, because he was the only "puppy" in the group he had to take the full CGC and Therapy Dog test (they ran them together for some reason). He passed them all with flying colors. Of course at 6 months he is too young to actually get a Therapy Dog certificate but its good to know he could do it.

I am really proud of him. He has come a long way from his landshark, holy terror days. He still has those, but not quite as many.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well done Rommel and good job you! Keep up the good work!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats to you and Rommel!


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations! What an exciting milestone!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Very awesome, congrats Rommel!! 

I wish I had enrolled Ruger into a training program earlier that would also do the AKC Star Puppy test... but I do have him in a different training program that does offer the CGC test when completed.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Tht's great !Congratulations to both you and Rummel.


----------

